# Any cheap tech drawing software out there?



## sgould (Sep 3, 2009)

I used all the Apple drawing packages over the years.  

A couple of years or so ago I bought MacDraft Personal Edition which works well enough for most things I need to do. But it won't allow paper sizes greater than A3.

However, occasionally I need to annotate some large .pdf drawings (up to A0 size) in a hurry.  My Windows laptop (from work) has no software and there is no prospect of getting any - my boss wants me to use the "CAD lady", but she is overwhelmed and a "quick update" can take a couple of weeks.....

I want to continue a "do it yourself" approach.

So, I'm looking for a vector type drawing programme that can do the basics that MacDraw and MacDraftPE can do.  But working with large sheets of paper.

MacDraftPro will do it, but costs $350 (£250).  

Is there anything cheaper (or free)?  I would need to be able to import a .pdf as a minimum.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 6, 2009)

Inkscape is good, and free. Or just add notes from within Acrobat.


----------



## sgould (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks!   Looks interesting.  I'll have a more detailed look later.


----------



## rubaiyat (Oct 20, 2009)

Have a look at these.


----------

